# Thinking of buying a boat.



## josoap (3 Jun 2010)

Gettilng near retiring and dreaming of buying a boat. Not a sailboat, but a cruiser or something like that. Have checked for sale ads and some lovely boats and quite affordable.
Does anyone have any advice on a first time buyer. Also would love advice on charges for docking when not using a boat if that is the correct term. Think I would prefer rivers than sea. Are the lessons available also.


----------



## TarfHead (3 Jun 2010)

Education.

If you're going to shell out thousands on a boat and use it in close promximity to other boats, you need to know how to use it, what your rights & obligations are, blah, blah, blah.


----------



## josoap (3 Jun 2010)

I fully appreciate that Tarfhead. Do you know how I go about doing that.


----------



## TarfHead (3 Jun 2010)

josoap said:


> I fully appreciate that Tarfhead. Do you know how I go about doing that.


 
Most sailing clubs, both coastal & inland, would run courses, or could advise where to locate such a course. And becoming a member of same would get you into a community of like-minded folks.


----------



## Towger (3 Jun 2010)

Lots out there, eg http://www.donedeal.ie/for-sale/boats/1290482

Important points: More important than age is the condition hull, engine(s), through hull stopcocks & pipes, electrics. The list can go on. If are going for the second hand market with no experience you really should have someone experienced (eg marine surveyor/boat builder) look over the boat before parting with cash. I would also checkout the insurance costs, they may want a surveyor report anyway.


----------



## josoap (3 Jun 2010)

Thank guys for advice. Would definitely get boat checked before buing and will now start looking at sailing clubs inland. Had checked out donedeal.ie thats where I got an idea of cost. No speed boats for me, just something nice and quiet. I suppose the thought/dream may now happen. Will do plenty of checking. Great quick replies. Love this site


----------



## shopgirl (3 Jun 2010)

Join a sailing club - Clontarf run a very reasonably priced course and that will teach you the basics and give you a chance to sail with more experienced people.  They would also be able to assist with what boat would be suitable for your needs.


----------



## josoap (3 Jun 2010)

But are the lessons  just for sailing boats, I am looking at some sort of cruiser.


----------



## Pat Bateman (3 Jun 2010)

I'd say the Shannon's your best bet then...there seem to be plenty of clubs up and down the river.


----------



## shopgirl (3 Jun 2010)

There are lots of cruising boats in Clontarf.  Many's the happy day I spent on them!


----------



## Pat Bateman (3 Jun 2010)

shopgirl said:


> There are lots of cruising boats in Clontarf. Many's the happy day I spent on them!


 
The OP's looking for a river boat.


----------



## dogfish (3 Jun 2010)

There are plenty of courses. As a cruiser has an engine only, you should do a power boat course. I recommend power boat 1 & 2. This gives you a chance to get used of the engines. It also teaches you basic navigation. I would also recommend that you do a radio VHF course. There are losts of boats avaible in the current financial environment. Boats require alot of maintance so get plenty of advice before purchase. You can rent a boat for a while to get a feel for the type of boat you would like. Don't forget that you have to pay mooring fees anually which is based on the lenght of the boat. Where in the county are you.


----------



## josoap (3 Jun 2010)

I Live in north Dublin.  thank you all for feedback. Had been thinking of this, with no idea how to proceed. but Feedback has been so helpful  Will check out Clontarf for courses. That would suit well. Will not go into this blindfolded. Thanks Dogfish, Pat Bateman, Shopgir, Towger, and Tarfhead.


----------



## dogfish (8 Jun 2010)

Clontarf Yacht & Boat Club do the courses i mentioned and a lot more.  A good place to start.


----------



## woodpecker (8 Jun 2010)

Try Apollo Duck website for boats for sale.(apolloduck.ie)
Go to website of the Inland Waterways of Ireland(IWAI.IE)
you will get comprehensive info there on all aspects of boating 
on the inland waterways.
As other replies have advised get a survey done you will need
it for insurance purposes and peace of mind.
There are marinas all the on all waterways for mooring boats cost depends on length of boat.Public berthing is free of charge
for overnight stops.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## emaol (8 Jun 2010)

Sorry if this seems obvious, but you have hired a boat a couple of times, maybe more, on an inland waterway and enjoyed it? Is this the reason for your enquiry?

If not, go for a weekend on one and see if the lifestyle suits. Boat owners on the rivers are friendly, and would happily give you advice on starting out.

(No affiliation to boat hire companies!)


----------



## z104 (8 Jun 2010)

Power boat course for defo. You will be surprised at the little things they show you that are helpful.

Practice and courtesy after that and you will enjoy. Just put the boat somewhere near so you will use it often.

Buy a powerboating for dummies book. no joke, they're good books.


----------



## damson (8 Jun 2010)

Heard this advertised on the radio the other day:
Used Boat Show, Dun Laoghaire, 10-13 June 2010.


----------



## joanmul (9 Jun 2010)

My brother-in-law bought his in England. He sails on the canal and the Shannon. I think Athlone would be a good place to go down and chat to the boat-owners. At the week-end as most of them go down then.


----------



## josoap (2 Jul 2010)

Guys, so glad to get more feedback. I actually two websites, malahide and clontarf. Left messages with my details and did not get a reply from either number. Not giving up. A friend is going to try and get me on a cruiser, just for the experience, but I am more determined to follow thro on this. Really appreciate all the feedback. Thanks.


----------



## bskinti (4 Jul 2010)

www.irishwatersports.ie/*courses*.html -
Have a look


----------



## Padraigb (4 Jul 2010)

Plenty of browsing to do here: http://iwai.ie/ [includes links to training schools]


----------



## CrazyWater (4 Jul 2010)

Josoap check out www.powerboat.ie lots and lots of helpful friendly advice to be had in the forum section.


----------

